# #1-help with a set-up, where?



## McCain (Mar 16, 2014)

Where should I set up?
What's the best wind direction?
#2 entry point is difficult and unlikely but I can if no other option enter on that trail











Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bucks&Ducks (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd like a north wind and sit on that point west of entry point #2. Two guys one watching NW one Watching SW.
Decoy and Call to the west of you about 50 to 70 yards. I would do it at night if you got the stuff.


----------



## ghernandez (Apr 10, 2013)

This is a killer setup. *Wait *till you get a calm wind from the west. If you can get in from entry pt 1 put your caller 20 or 30 yards south of the end of that tree line. Find a good spot with decent cover north of entry pt 1 with a shooting lane. They* Will Always* take a hidden route until the can smell what they are hearing. Be patient, people say to stay on a stand for 10 or 20 minutes but it may take about an hour for the yote to sneak on this path until







they get to the end of the tree line. When they get to the end of the woods they might sit for 5 minutes or so. If you are concealed in good camo they will trot out of the cover to go downwind of the caller. This is where they will come in the open. Keep your gun facing north, don't move back and fourth scanning the field. They will come down from that spot.
I love these setups! I call then F shape sets.
Good luck


----------



## McCain (Mar 16, 2014)

ghernandez said:


> This is a killer setup. *Wait *till you get a calm wind from the west. If you can get in from entry pt 1 put your caller 20 or 30 yards south of the end of that tree line. Find a good spot with decent cover north of entry pt 1 with a shooting lane. They* Will Always* take a hidden route until the can smell what they are hearing. Be patient, people say to stay on a stand for 10 or 20 minutes but it may take about an hour for the yote to sneak on this path until
> View attachment 201818
> they get to the end of the tree line. When they get to the end of the woods they might sit for 5 minutes or so. If you are concealed in good camo they will trot out of the cover to go downwind of the caller. This is where they will come in the open. Keep your gun facing north, don't move back and fourth scanning the field. They will come down from that spot.
> I love these setups! I call then F shape sets.
> Good luck


Thanks a lot for the reply! 

The wind is not cooperating this week. How would play this stand with a WSW wind? The coyote are likely bedding down to the west and or to the north. To the east is a road. It's either hunt this stead with a WSW wind or not hunt .


----------

